# I really like to go out with you...



## PolishCanuck

I really like to go out with You...I think You are the smartest woman I ever knew.  I hope You are doing alright...Talk to You soon and have a nice day...


----------



## Woland

Chiar iubesc sa ies cu tine. Cred că eşti cea mai deşteaptă femeie pe care o ştiu. Nădăjduiesc că eşti bine. Vorbim în curînd,o zi bună!


----------



## PolishCanuck

Thank You very much...But You did translate it as I asked...It's nothing bad there?


----------



## Woland

PolishCanuck said:


> Thank You very much...But You did translate it as I asked...It's nothing bad there?


 
 You're welcome. I did translated what you asked,you can ask another Romanian if you're not sure.


----------



## Trisia

I think Woland did a pretty good job. Still, I'd probably make just a couple of teeny tiny adjustments 

Chiar îmi place mult sa ies cu tine. Cred că eşti cea mai deşteaptă femeie din câte cunosc. Sper că eşti bine. Vorbim în curînd, o zi bună!

I chose _îmi place mult_ (I like it a lot) over _iubesc _because the latter sounds a bit more like French than Romanian. 

You can go for either _...  pe care o ştiu..._ or _...din câte cunosc... . _Same goes for_ nădăjduiesc (_sounds more poetic _) _and _sper._ It's more a matter of whichever you can pronounce better (in case you need to do that, too ).


----------



## elroy

If you are asking the girl out, the English should be "I *would* really like to go out with you," which significantly changes the meaning, and of course, the translation into Romanian.


----------



## Trisia

elroy said:


> If you are asking the girl out, the English should be "I *would* really like to go out with you," which significantly changes the meaning, and of course, the translation into Romanian.



True.

I *would *really like to go out with you:

1. Mi-ar plăcea mult să ne întâlnim. (I'd love to meet you/go on a date with you -_ it can really mean both. Isn't Romanian great?_ )
2. Mi-ar plăcea să ieşim împreună (I'd love to date you)


----------



## 4saken

Hi there!My girlfriend is Romanian but my Romanian are really bad.Can anybody translate this few lines?Please translate every phrase next to the english one...


Fallen or not=

With wings or not=

You are the sweetest=

Angel=

I have ever seen=

In my life=

Your smile=

Your dimples=

Your sence of humor=

Make me wonder=

If i am dreaming=

See you soon=


Thank you very very much people!


----------



## Trisia

4saken said:


> Hi there! My girlfriend is Romanian but my Romanian are *is* really bad.Can anybody translate this few lines? Please translate every phrase next to the* E*nglish one...
> 
> 
> Fallen or not= căzută sau nu
> 
> With wings or not= cu aripi sau nu
> 
> You are the sweetest= eşti cel mai dulce
> 
> Angel= înger
> 
> I have ever seen= pe care l-am văzut
> 
> In my life= în viaţa mea
> 
> Your smile=zâmbetul tău
> 
> Your dimples=pistruii tăi
> 
> Your sen*s*e of humor= simţul umorului
> 
> Make me wonder=mă fac să mă întreb
> 
> If i am dreaming= de nu cumva visez
> 
> See you soon= ne vedem în curând
> 
> 
> Thank you very very much people!



My pleasure. Thank you for starting new threads instead of posting off-topic questions


----------

